# swirl camo climbing sticks



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

i actualy didn't mind the color they where but found they are just faded. they were green before.
i swirl dipped them in 7 diferent colors . mostly grey so i could get the tones of a tree.
i used light grey ,dark grey, almond, black, with a drizzle. i used spray camo paint as well in black ,straw, brown, and dark green . all in flat paint









here is the finished product


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

here is what they look like out in the woods.
at 15 yards








at 10 yards









at 5 yards









at 5 feet away


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks good man! Could you explain a little more about how you did them?


----------



## turkeybuster (May 5, 2010)

wow nice job... what colors did you use and the type of paint?


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

i hung the stand to see how that was . what do you think ?
blends pretty good i think


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

i dipped them in water with oil based paint floating on top. i custom blended the gray using white primer paint and black. i did a dark grey and a light grey. i did this in my back yard looking at the trees and just decided that since i am on a tree i should try and match a tree color. i just see a lot of grey. i had some spray camo paint and found that it floats coming out of the can . so i tried it as well as drizzling regular oil paint onto the water.
here is my test of just the spray camo paint


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

i'll post more pics of them on a different tree later


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

those look real good, nice job!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

had to go color eggs with the kids. wish i could swirl paint them too
here is a different tree

at 15 yards









at 10 yards









at 5 yards









at 5 feet


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

Very very nice....


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

wow looks great


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

They look GREAT !


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

nICE! COOL!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Heck yea , that looks great ..


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice job, I like it! Blends in well.


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

Wish I could see a video of this done. If someone knows of a video of this i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

There a few on you tube. Search swirl. Most are doing guitars there but same concept


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

Rhody Hunter said:


> There a few on you tube. Search swirl. Most are doing guitars there but same concept


Found a couple of them. Just a quick question for you because I'm going to be doing this to my stand/climbing sticks. Did you use a trash bin for it? Also, what kinds of paints did you use to produce your best results?


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I used a 55 gal blue shipping drumm/ barrel. It wasbig enough to fit the stand but i have another i want to do the same thing but it may not fit. The sticks i could only do half way then turn them around to do the other half.
For the more defined colors i drizzled oil based rustoleum paint. The gray was custom mixed with white primer and black.
For back ground tones and slight colors i used spray camo that i already had around. The box stores like HD and Loewes, and even Walmart have flat camo spray. I find the spray is lighter and only goes so far on the surface.
I thru in so many colors because i already had them and wanted a lot of tones and intermixing colors.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I may try the next one with some textured paint as a base. Was looking at the rubber spray to possibly quite it .
May also sprinkle fine sand on the feet part before it dries to get added traction. I will have to experiment on some test pieces first


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

those turned out AWESOME!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

This is VERY NICE, THANKS for posting!! I am going to try this with my Loop Ladders!! It looks much easier that painting with a rattle can and the results are AWESOME!!


----------



## Jaron Anderson (Aug 5, 2010)

Rhody Hunter said:


> I used a 55 gal blue shipping drumm/ barrel. It wasbig enough to fit the stand but i have another i want to do the same thing but it may not fit. The sticks i could only do half way then turn them around to do the other half.
> For the more defined colors i drizzled oil based rustoleum paint. The gray was custom mixed with white primer and black.
> For back ground tones and slight colors i used spray camo that i already had around. The box stores like HD and Loewes, and even Walmart have flat camo spray. I find the spray is lighter and only goes so far on the surface.
> I thru in so many colors because i already had them and wanted a lot of tones and intermixing colors.


Thanks for the help


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Any time ,glad i could help. If some you try this post some pics of your results


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Awsome I gonna follow your lead on this Supercool!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks awesome! I have a hard enough time finding my stand as it is now!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Mitchhunt said:


> Looks awesome! I have a hard enough time finding my stand as it is now!


Thats funny , when i go in in the dark i have at times had to look around alittle to find the right tree the stand is on


----------



## backroadrunner (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a late post I know, but at 15 yards I can't see any of it.


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

so you put multiple colors of paint in the water and then dip it? im gonna have to find those videos! im a lil confused. lol


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

That is basically it , just use oil based so it floats. I'll try and answer any questions you have about it


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

where do you get rid of the paint water mix when you are done? this would be my only potential obstacle


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

I gotta say that is bad ass !!! Wish I had the skill to do it , all mine would be done


----------



## dleask123 (Jun 7, 2010)

watchin a few you tube vids on it now and i have to try it..lol.

did you use the borax in the water? alot of vids mention it but not all show it. also one vid said that he didn't use borax and the paint didn't spread out in the water as much and turned out just as cool. Just wondering what you used, because yours look awesome..


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

very cool, nice work.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

gridman said:


> where do you get rid of the paint water mix when you are done? this would be my only potential obstacle


Funny you should ask I dumped it over in the grass. But when it was completely upside down then the paint residue swirled the grass in a circle . Next time I'll take a rag and get the excess off. The grass came back but took a little time.

I didn't use borax but it would help it to spread out. Or just thin it down , or not then you get a more textured surface. Not a problem for sticks or stand. Not as nice on a guitar which is where I seen this technique done


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Re: Re: Swirl
I have had a lot of people here pm me about this . I forget who I have given what info to. In hind sight I wish I had done a video. I used a rustoleum paint in 8 oz cans from home depot . You only need barely an once of each color . A cap full or two. I had a few cans I already had plus I bought a couple . You could do a whole bunch with a can,
You can even thin it with paint thinner to go further. I know what your saying about the price . I already had a gallon of white primer ,way more. Than you ever need that I used to mix with black to get dark gray and light gray. The small cans aren't much I don't remember the price. The swirl doesn't have to cover the whole surface.
You put a base color coat on that is the back ground. .I had spray cans of camo paint that works also just sprayed onto the surface of the water. More translucent that way but works. It was hard to find green I came across this by chance . I am involved in boy scouts and we where running a district pinewood derby when I saw a car there painted in green swirl. So asked him where he got green. Then he told me he used green spray paint. That opened a hole other source for paint. Plus already had some flat spray paint
member of http://www.narragansettbowhunters.org/


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Just tried using lacquer nail polish as a different source of paint. While it did float it spreads out quick and tends to skim over as well . It stuck to my test piece just fair. As it dries got better but would think it could peel over time. I didn't like the results


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

this is why AT is such a great site You always find great stuff like this by talented people. Thanks


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Glad I could help.post if you try it


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

EXCELLENT PAINT JOB!!!! I really like them.


----------



## Jake Leibke (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome. Tried this yesterday on some stabilizers I made. Turned out pretty good but I need more color in mine .


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

cool post a pic of the stabilizer if you can.
here is some pics of a bow i made and used this way to paint it.
at my bow club they call it the jimmy hendrix bow.
my son calls it wizz caleaffa ( sp) some rap artist song. black and yellow


----------



## Ole Sure Shot (Jan 5, 2005)

Do you do any prep work on your stands? ie sanding, or wire brushing


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes that is always the case for a good paint job . Sand and brush any rust spots, wiped it down then spot primed


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have swirled 3 of my Shadowcats and some recurve risers, it's the only way to go.
You can do a search on you-tube for Swrrling my Shadowcat, it was the 2nd bow I did.
More info at theswirling.com
Don.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I had seen your shadow cat before on you tube. very nice . I love the swirl . My son wants me to do my arrows but I think I would have trouble finding them in the leaves


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Rhody- When doing this process on multiple items, such as a stand and sticks, do you just add a new paint mix for each item? Did your finished items have any glare to them or did the flat paint take care of that issue? Gonna have to try this - looks easier than spray painting and the resulting finish speaks for itself.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes just add more paint for each item . Clean the surface after a couple dips or the colors get muddled which isn't a problem for camo but will look poor for distinct colors.no shine with flat paint .


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

This is awesome! I just finished camo dipping my sticks, it worked great! I can't thank you enough for sharing. I am going to load a few pics. I tried loading a video of my sticks from a distance and me walking to them to show how well they blend on a tree, but can't seem to get it to load. Thank you again!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Your welcome . I would like to see them on a tree if you can get the video loaded


----------



## GRLost (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## shedman1 (Jul 10, 2011)

This simply amazes me, absolutely awesome!


----------



## ToddPerkins (Sep 17, 2012)

That is sweet!! I may have to try that.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Give it a try. It's easy and fun to do . Tankdogg60 did and loves it . He e mailed me the video and it looked great


----------



## PJ_WI (Feb 5, 2003)

They look great.

I just painted my LW Sticks and some metal ones with a stencil. Took all day and doesn't look half as good the swirl dip.


----------



## HTCS (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't wait to try this, I just have to wait until the season is over, all mine are all out hanging on a tree. I'm thinking about doing my climber, just need to find a tub big enough to dip it in. I don't think the wife will let me use the bath tub.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

WOW, this is awesome. Much cheaper than hydrographing.

For those of you that need to watch the video(s) of someone applying this process to get a better understanding, check this out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI7BorTfW_4&feature=relmfu


----------



## mohntr (Oct 10, 2009)

How well does it hold up


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Tagged


----------



## deerhead (Jun 5, 2003)

Man I am not happy with you! Now I have to go and re paint all my stands!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

As far as holding up it's doing well . They have been out side all season and stil looking. Good


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been following this and I actually was going to take a piece of tree bark to home depot and have them try to match the color with the computer. How much would a pint do or do I need a quart or half gallon? I would be doing three sets of sticks and three stands. I would use the premixed stuff as a base color and then add some dark browns and greens, possibly sponge on green I hunt mostly out of ash trees.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

It doesnt use a lot of paint . Some use those testers model paints that come in small containers to do a bow.
The colors are a drizzle . Like what comes off the paint stirrer . 
The pint is fine . Check what they are tinting with . I believe they only have latex tints. I had thought about custom coloring this way before but my home depot just dealt with latex. Lowes was the same way.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

They look awesome! Good job


----------



## CHILL SHOOTER (Mar 28, 2013)

great job hmmmm i wonder if i filled the pool i might be able to do my truck lol


----------



## adamsvenom (Feb 9, 2007)

CHILL SHOOTER said:


> great job hmmmm i wonder if i filled the pool i might be able to do my truck lol


You could always just throw buckets of paint on the truck and get close to the same effect ;-)


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

adamsvenom said:


> You could always just throw buckets of paint on the truck and get close to the same effect ;-)


That sounds like a messy glopy paint job 


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Man thats sweet!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

That looks GREAT .


----------



## 30feetup (Dec 14, 2008)

Sanded my sticks and camo swirled....I must say it does kick ASS!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks good . Should blend in well on a tree


----------



## 30feetup (Dec 14, 2008)

Some more photos in low light


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I am going to have to try this!


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a quick question on this. I attempted this today and can't get a good swirl. I am using just camo spray paint and when I spray it on the water it's fine, but I trie to swirl it using a paint stick and it just sticks to the stick. As soon as I spray it on the water it becomes like a skin over the water. Any tips to help me out? I'm not unhappy with the results at all, I would just like a better swirl, especially when I do my stand. Here's a few pics of my results today.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

wmn2 said:


> I have a quick question on this. I attempted this today and can't get a good swirl. I am using just camo spray paint and when I spray it on the water it's fine, but I trie to swirl it using a paint stick and it just sticks to the stick. As soon as I spray it on the water it becomes like a skin over the water. Any tips to help me out? I'm not unhappy with the results at all, I would just like a better swirl, especially when I do my stand. Here's a few pics of my results today.


Those look fabulous! 

Just a thought about the paint in the water and producing a swirl without getting the paint stuck to the stick... perhaps if you use the stick to swirl the water before adding the paint it will make the paint blend and swirl on its own.


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you! I actually like these ones a lot, just thought maybe I want more swirl on my stand when I do that. I will try that with the water. I tried to shake the tub once I sprayed the paint on to see if that would work and the paint clumped together. I'm really thinking these sticks will blend in very well. When I go check cams i will take one and take a few pictures.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

When I did this I used the combination of the drizzled paint and the spray. I think. Lightly swirled the drizzle then I sprayed the paint.
It was a while ago I did it not sure of the order I used. I don't think I swirled much after the spray.
I did twist the sticks back then forth while slowly lowering. By not swirling the spray much it leaves larger background color

Try swirling the water first with a sample piece to see if it get the effect you want. It may spin the paint all into the center. Try it and post the sample I would be curious to see how that effect it.
I think the sticks look good anyway. Photograph them on a tree and I'll bet they blend in really well


----------



## 30feetup (Dec 14, 2008)

Spray your rust oleum paint into water..buy one small black can of paint and one small can of white...mix these two up to get two diff shades of gray....try to base coat your sticks in a lighter color say light gray or tannish color... Drizzle the grays very lightly in a vertical motion superior to inferior along your steps( since most bark is patterned this way) slowly dip steps inlet sit for 20 seconds work paint towards center of rungs and pull out very slowly...


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

CootShooter said:


> Those look fabulous!
> 
> Just a thought about the paint in the water and producing a swirl without getting the paint stuck to the stick... perhaps if you use the stick to swirl the water before adding the paint it will make the paint blend and swirl on its own.


I like the blotchy look around here. I hunt lots of oaks and it blends right in like the mossy stuff that grows on them


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

wmn2 said:


> I have a quick question on this. I attempted this today and can't get a good swirl. I am using just camo spray paint and when I spray it on the water it's fine, but I trie to swirl it using a paint stick and it just sticks to the stick. As soon as I spray it on the water it becomes like a skin over the water. Any tips to help me out? I'm not unhappy with the results at all, I would just like a better swirl, especially when I do my stand. Here's a few pics of my results today.


I like the blotchy look around here. I hunt lots of oaks and it blends right in like the mossy stuff that grows on them. But when dipping, it's best if the water is between 85-90 degrees to keep the paint from drying on the water too fast.


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I got better results this time on te stand. I am happy with both the stand and sticks. I'm waiting for the stand to dry, so I will post assembled pics later. I used the black oil base, oil based model paints in olive and brown, then I sprayed the spray paint on top and it swirled itself pretty good. I couldn't get the very middle of the stand because the tub I used wasn't big enough, but I think it's ok. 

The first pic is once I applied a gray base coat. I sprayed different thicknesses over the black to give an almost shadow effect. Second pic is the upright and seat after swirling.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks good should blend in good with the tree. When assembled take a picture of it against a tree instead of the green grass and you'll see that it starts to look like part of the tree


----------



## styx2121 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hate to resurrect an old thread but this is awesome and I didn't see anyone mention this. How long does it take for the oil based paint smell to go away?


----------

